
In defense of being unapologetically fat - shawndumas
http://theweek.com/articles/671966/defense-being-unapologetically-fat
======
andriesm
Denial and cognitive dissonance like a mofo... Healthy at 250 pounds, and
we're not talking muscles here.... Just ask your GP.... Defies common sense.

------
sauronlord
You could replace every occurrence of "fat" with "smoker" and "obese" with
"lung disease" it would still read fine.

As someone who has lost over 60 pounds of weight in less than a year, I find
these excuses disgusting.

The time it takes to justify (and write articles) about your health issue
could have been spent extending your life and improving its quality.

